
IEEE P7012 – Standard for Machine Readable Personal Privacy Terms - sohkamyung
http://standards.ieee.org/develop/project/7012.html
======
sohkamyung
According to this press release [1], this was _Initiated by Doc Searls, co-
author of The Cluetrain Manifesto and author of The Intention Economy: When
Customers Take Charge_

[1]
[http://standards.ieee.org/news/2018/p7011_p7012.html](http://standards.ieee.org/news/2018/p7011_p7012.html)

